# E65S GBW



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Pretty sure I'm dreaming but does anyone have an idea of UK pricing for the new E65S GBW grinder?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Quick check on auntie Google reveals that Cafe Italia are pricing it at £1,711 and showing it as being in stock. That said, you would be very wise to thoroughly check reviews of that company before thinking about placing an order. In short, it's a box shifter. Coffee Omega who are reputable are showing availability from April but you would have to email them to get a price.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I can get them. I will need to double check pricing and availability with the distributor which wont be until Monday however.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That's pricey.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Quick check on auntie Google reveals that Cafe Italia are pricing it at £1,711 and showing it as being in stock. That said, you would be very wise to thoroughly check reviews of that company before thinking about placing an order. In short, it's a box shifter. Coffee Omega who are reputable are showing availability from April but you would have to email them to get a price.


 They don't have the new GBW version by the looks of it.

The GBW uses an inbuilt scale rather than a timer for the dosing. A bit like a Sette Wi but not built like a toy. I imagine it'll be well north of £2k.

Agreed on that retailer. Large range but a box shifter with little in the way of customer service. Had a problem with a machine a few years ago that I bought from them (didn't know any better) and they washed there hands of it.


----------



## ifunky (Feb 21, 2012)

I got a pre order with Coffee Omega .... since April ... latest news from them / further delays to be expected (late Sept/early October?), apparently Mahlkonig isn't giving them more details re-deliveries but surely CoVid related 

That said Mahlkonig are doing way too much PR on social media while ppl have been waiting 4+ months ....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rather get a Bentwood or Macap Chamy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

B-Roadie said:


> They don't have the new GBW version by the looks of it.
> 
> The GBW uses an inbuilt scale rather than a timer for the dosing. A bit like a Sette Wi but not built like a toy. I imagine it'll be well north of £2k.
> 
> Agreed on that retailer. Large range but a box shifter with little in the way of customer service. Had a problem with a machine a few years ago that I bought from them (didn't know any better) and they washed there hands of it.


 Have you experience of using one of the grinders btw?


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you experience of using one of the grinders btw?


 The E65? No I do not. The Sette, yes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

B-Roadie said:


> The E65? No I do not. The Sette, yes.


 Like a lot of mahl grinder ps, they look good on paper and photos but can be somewhat disappointing in life and performance .

peak anyone , ek43 alignment ,they had one on trial and a friends cafe , was a little underwhelming and they went back to the mythos.

Try not to get seduced by specs and manufacturer blurb


----------



## WillC (Dec 9, 2014)

Quote for the GBW I got was £1650 +Vat no sign of it before the end of the month.


----------



## ifunky (Feb 21, 2012)

Afternoon, anybody received E65 or E80 grinders recently? they are mentioning a rubber seal / ring between the grinder and hopper but couldn't find it .... the hopper fits OK (tiny gap?) and all seems working fine so unsure 

Cheers


----------



## ifunky (Feb 21, 2012)

Actually just heard from Coffee Omega, not the first to ask ... they reached out to Mahlkonig


----------



## Alec4444 (Apr 21, 2021)

Still no sign of this grinder. Feb went to April then May, and Chris's Coffee now lists June. Confused because it seems to be released in other countries, right? At this point Mahlkonig should give an explanation....


----------



## Alec4444 (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh look!

Now it's August. 🥺


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

I have got mine today from https://machina-coffee.com/ - On the chat function they said they only had 2 left which was last Friday so worth a go if anyone still wants it.

It came with the full 2kg hopper, does anyone know where the smaller 300g one is in stock. Seems to be sold out everywhere?


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

We have been trialling one of these for a few months now. At this early stage I would say that we are mostly happy with it, workflow speeds up, we waste less coffee, and the grinder requires less attention through the day.

The only downside so far has been what they call the declumper (which is just a plastic tab and thin metal fork in the feed path) getting a bit clogged and requiring to be cleaned which was a quickish job once we had diagnosed the fault. This task has been added to weekly maintenance and not expecting any more problems in that department.

On the setup you can either pre-weigh the portafilters and tell it which one is being used so it does not have to tare each time but that seemed like a pain so we set it up to tare each time, the additional time taken to do this is negligible so that would be my advice.

Will shout up if anything else great or terrible happens.


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

Assuming nothing great of terrible happened - any further thoughts?

I would be getting for home use, so workflow issues less relevant, although retention is something I am concerned about - not so much on the wastage front but rather the speed and accuracy of dialling in.

What did you have before? And purely on the 'taste' side (subjective, I know) how would you rate it?

My alternate consideration is a Mythos 1 - which lacks the GBW and DDS (which both seem very nice to have) but I just know they are tried and tested and deliver results...


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

Just to add, I know the Mythos 2 has GBW, but I am reading about too many other issues with those. However, just spotted a new upgraded range of Mythos 1s under the new model numbers MY75 and MY85 which do have GBW as options.


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

No more problems, the crew flippin love it for obvious reasons.

For home use I'd probably say it's way overkill, and if retention is your primary concern the burrs are horizontal so there will be some which is not a huge problem for us since the machine is used pretty much back to back all day.

If you are determined to spend a fortune there is something new coming from Sanremo with multiple hoppers so you can blend on the go or pick your beans but it also (I think) has vertical burrs so way less retention, might be worth a look? If I remember right it weighs the dose before grinding and they were telling me that there's no retention, take that with as much salt as you wish.

I'll have a look for some info on it later and will post up if I find it.


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

https://www.sanremomachines.com/en/products/x-one/

Here it is, I think the idea is to replace your main espresso grinders and the shop grinder all into one but I'll bet it will be rather expensive.


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

Very cool. Thank you. Whilst I am not determined to spend a fortune, I am also prone to FOMO and upgradeitus - although appreciate that can be a slippery slope!


----------



## Alec4444 (Apr 21, 2021)

I find it quite wonderful. I also use it for home, having upgraded from the Baratza Forte which has grind by weight. With that grinder, conversation in the room ground to a halt (pun intended) - it was like standing on a carrier deck with planes taking off. The consistency of the grind is awe inspiring, and I appreciate the price given what had to have gone into building the machine.

The only thing lacking, really, was the communication from Mahlkonig during the months of delays. That still makes me shake my head.


----------

